# Incompatibilité IPOD Touch avec MMI Audi



## JoCh (14 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acquérir une nouvelle Audi A3 avec MMI. Lorsque je branche mon IPOD Touch 16 GB sur le câble spécifique à cette interface, je reçois un message que mon IPOD est incompatible. Audi annonce que tous les IPOD sont compatibles ... Y-a-t-il une solution connue pour cet IPOD Touch 16GB ?
En vous remerciant d'avance

JoCh


----------



## Larme (14 Mai 2013)

Si tu as bien ce truc : http://www.audi.fr/fr/brand/fr/gamme/integration_lecteur_multimedia/ipod-vorbereitung.html
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il ne fallait pas de câble...


----------

